# Yoshihiro Wa-Gyutos Back In Stock



## JBroida (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup... they're finally here (large shipment)... the yoshihiro stainless wa-gyutos are back in stock in all sizes from 210-300mm.

You can find them here:
Yoshihiro Stainless Wa-Gyutos @ JKI


----------



## Sarge (Dec 4, 2011)

Jon what do you know about the steel in these knives? Or atleast what can you tell us about the steel in these knives? What type basically is what I'm looking for?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 5, 2011)

Stainless steel...not powdered... 60hrc. Takes a pretty good edge for stainless, holds it decently well, and is pretty tough (it takes abuse well). A lot of pro cooks here in LA are using them now for those very reasons.

I cant get quite as good of an edge off of them as i can my gesshin ginga, the edge retention is not quite as good as my INOX Honyaki (which holds an edge pretty well considering how thin it is), and the toughness is not as good as an a-type, but its a good balance in all areas. Not too thick, not too thin. Not too hard, not too soft... well you get the point.

As for specific steel type, i cant say. Sorry.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been eye them probably since you opened up the web store, and from everything I've heard and read it'll plus what you've said sounds like its what I'm looking for


----------

